
Ask HN: PostgreSQL explain visualizer - philliphaydon
Someone recently (last month or 2) posted a really awesome tool for being able to visualize postgresql explains, but I can&#x27;t for the life of me find it on HN. Anyone know what i&#x27;m talking about?
======
akeruu
Maybe this one [http://tatiyants.com/postgres-query-plan-
visualization](http://tatiyants.com/postgres-query-plan-visualization)
Original post at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10960344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10960344)

~~~
philliphaydon
YES! Thank you so much. Bookmarking the hell out of that.

